# job hunting



## magiver (Jun 19, 2014)

hi all,first time on site.basically im looking to move to Germany in the near future ,love the country ,I worked there some years ago in the construction area [drylining/partitions/ceiling fixing] and wondered if anyone in Germany would have any leads for work,lodgings,etc,any help would be great.


----------

